# Notebook extrem langsam während Akku-aufladen



## Chocobo (7. Mai 2011)

*Notebook extrem langsam während Akku-aufladen*

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem ThinkPad SL510.

Der Laptop rennt ohne Probleme, nur wenn ich den Laptop am Strom anstecke und der Akku geladen wird, steigt die CPU Auslastung enorm an, und es ist sehr mühsam mit dem Gerät zu arbeiten (weil sehr langsam). Stecke ich den Stromstecker wieder aus gehts ohne Probleme weiter. Nur wenn der Akku voll geladen ist, kann man auch mit angestecktem Gerät arbeiten. Also nehme ich an der Ladevorgang des Akkus verbraucht so viele Ressourcen, ich frage mich nur warum?

Hat wer ähnliche Probleme, bzw. Lösungsansätze?

Danke im Voraus.

lg
choco


----------



## Desmodontidae (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Notebook extrem langsam während Akku-aufladen*

Versuch es doch mal damit die Energieoptionssoftware von Lenovo zu deinstallieren. Vielleicht ist die murks eingestellt. Heißt glaube ich Energie-Manager. 
Und wenn die unbedingt benutzt werden soll, dann die aktuelle Version von der Lenovo Seite laden und nach Deinstallation und Neustart drauf machen.

Müsste lügen, aber diese Software, die unten die grüne Batterie anzeigt gehört da auch mit zu. Grundsätzlich reichen Boardmittel von Windows 
für die Ladezustände und die Energieoptionen völlig aus.


----------

